# First Agility Trial! Soooo Tired!



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We went to our first DOCNA agility trial this weekend. There were two runs yesterday and two runs today. It was the first time held in our area so pretty small but perfect for Jax's first time out!

The first run, Miss Molly Jane FreeBush took over Jax's body and zoommmm...hit the A-frame and GONE! Somebody screamed "Close that gate!" :rofl: Finally, I knelt down and she ran straight at me and I tackled her. I didn't mean to but I thought she would stop! I look up at the judge from flat on my back and said "I think we're done here." He didn't want us to leave without doing a few obstacles and getting her focused. Second run, SHE STAYED WITH ME! I was so excited. All I really wanted this weekend was to not trip over her and fall on my face and for her to stay with me. First run..total failure on both. Second run..WOOHOO!! She wasn't terribly focused so I had to call her back when she blew by a few obstacles but she didn't leave me!

Today...First run...Miss Molly Jane FreeBush made her appearance again. But she did come back to me much quicker and I was able to get her to focus much quicker. I was a bit bummed because I thought maybe she might be a bit more focused today. I even got there early and took her up to play frisbee to burn off some of her energy.  The judge came over and told me what a great job I do with her and how patient I was with her. I was like "you couldn't hear my teeth grinding?" LOL

Second run....ABSOLUTELY FREAKING PERFECT! She didn't miss a step! She got FIRST PLACE and her first leg towards her novice title! 

So she got some of the good lunch! Meatball sub! And I took her swimming on the way home. She's out cold in her crate right.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, great job! I can just picture that first run, lol! :rofl: Sounds like a great recovery though. :thumbup:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

GOOD JOB! she redeemed herself in the end My sister's pap is like this, and he's been competing for almost 4 years,,he runs at the highest levels of all the venues, but the little brat is always good for a zoomie attack on his first run of the morning!

They definately like to humble us) Congrats to you both !


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> The first run, Miss Molly Jane FreeBush took over Jax's body and zoommmm...hit the A-frame and GONE! Somebody screamed "Close that gate!" :rofl: Finally, I knelt down and she ran straight at me and I tackled her. I didn't mean to but I thought she would stop! I look up at the judge from flat on my back and said "I think we're done here." *He didn't want us to leave without doing a few obstacles and getting her focused.* Second run, SHE STAYED WITH ME! I was so excited. All I really wanted this weekend was to not trip over her and fall on my face and for her to stay with me. First run..total failure on both. Second run..WOOHOO!! She wasn't terribly focused so I had to call her back when she blew by a few obstacles but she didn't leave me!
> 
> Today...First run...Miss Molly Jane FreeBush made her appearance again. But she did come back to me much quicker and I was able to get her to focus much quicker. I was a bit bummed because I thought maybe she might be a bit more focused today. I even got there early and took her up to play frisbee to burn off some of her energy.  *The judge came over and told me what a great job I do with her and how patient I was with her.* I was like "you couldn't hear my teeth grinding?" LOL
> 
> ...


How much do I LOVE agility and agility judges! Specially in Novice really wanting to make sure both dog and handler have a success! Heck, not to many other dog events that start at the most novice level with LEASH OFF and RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So can be a challenge.

Sounds like you had 2 great trial days and are on your way !:wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It was a great time.  I"m thinking she just needs a Gimme run to start off with to work out her energy. Qualifying, and winning, that round was just so far past any expectations I had this for her this weekend. All I wanted was for her to stay with me. We were about 6 seconds faster than 2nd place! I think that is just amazing for her first weekend out! 

Now...I have to find more DOCNA venues to finish it! See how ya get suckered in! :rofl:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh wow!!! What a perfect end of the day! I was soooo laughing picturing Jax running off, tackling you, and the judge saying "I think we're done here" LOL!! 

What fun, and big, BIG congratulations on your qualifying leg!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I said that to the judge. LOL Rob (the judge) didn't want me to leave without getting her to do some obstacles and getting her to focus. I hope all the judge's are like him!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> I said that to the judge. LOL Rob (the judge) didn't want me to leave without getting her to do some obstacles and getting her to focus.* I hope all the judge's are like him*!


I've found most judges to be pretty great at the Novice level. Specially with real novice dogs and handlers. I know at the briefings many judges ask who's first trial ever and I would always raise my hand for all the breaks I can get!!!! (sadly, most of the judges now know me, so it's hard to get away with this these days  )


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There was an Australian Cattle Dog in one of Dena's agility classes with an older woman, and every so often he just HAD to cut loose and run a lap around the field! :rofl: He was a great dog, and he'd always come back and work very well for his owner after he did his thing, but it was like he just had too much enthusiasm and couldn't contain it so he had to run it off before he could behave.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Someone made the comment that the zoomies could be caused by nerves too. She looked like she was having wayyyy to much fun for it all to be nerves.:wild:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

VIDEOS and PHOTOS!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I forgot that I had my camera in my bag!! I think Sue got some pics of her. I saw her snap one and Jax stopped at the top of the A-frame. I swear she stopped to pose! :rofl:


----------

